
Total Deaths (Covid and non-Covid) across several countries - hovden
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/21/world/coronavirus-missing-deaths.html
======
ponsin
As an improvement I would recommend simply showing a graph of, say, the past 5
years death rate, adjusted for population. I'm not sure how to understand
expected deaths (who expected it?). What I want to know is how this year's
death count compares to a bad year. With a new virus on the loose it makes
sense that more people would die than last year's relatively calm fly season.
I recall seeing a graph of death rate for the past 5 years for NYC in
particular, but not a general one.

